
Lund university cancels positions if male applicant found most competent - Tomte
http://academicrightswatch.com/?p=2915
======
Bostonian
This case is in Sweden. I have read that in some U.S. universities, academic
departments such engineering with a dearth of women get university funding for
new positions based on meeting sex quotas.

------
xvx
Nothing combats sexism quite like... more sexism!

Also, giving preferential hiring to POC over whites to meet quotas is racism.
It’s really that simple.

Here’s what you do: hire the best person for the job and don’t discriminate.

